# Employment Rules



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Dear Expats,

1) Can a US citizen go to UAE on a visit visa and look for a job? I believe they can get a 90 day visit visa.

Once the visa expires, can they quicklly leave country (i.e. go to Oman) and re-enter with a new visa for 90 days?

2) Can South-Asian citizens enter UAE with the same ease as US citizens? Do the US citizens have any advantage in this whole visa process?


3) If the employer/company is in the free zone, can you change jobs "easily"? 

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## mukallawi (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi there, 

1) yes its possible, u get 30 days visa for free, then if u would like to renew for another month it will cost u around 150$, or u can simply exit to Oman and enter again with new 30 days.
2)Only 3 Asians Country citizens can enter as ease as US Citizens, (Malysia, Singapore & Hongkong). rest asianz countries need to get visa in Advance...
3) yes its much easier coz freezones company doesnt subject to UAE labor laws, which is very complicated...

Regards,,,


----------



## mukallawi (Dec 2, 2011)

ahh one more thing, U.S citizens doesnt have any advantages in Visa process, all expats are treated the same...thanx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

All passports are not treated the same and usa is one of the privileged passport holders. If you are part of the exception passport holders, mainly western countries, then you get a visa on arrival. Asians overall do not have this option, and maybe those 3 are exceptions to the rule as mullakawi has stated . The visa on arrival group can do 30 day visa runs/travel and enter directly back in. Heard Oman lowered their visa from 200 dirhams to 50 dirhams a few months back. 

You can transfer free zone job positoins easily, and go from free zone to a non free zone job, or vice versa. Only issue is when going from a non free zone position to another non free zone.


----------



## nikoslive (Dec 21, 2011)

Is it worth it to move to Dubai in order to search for a job instead of applying online?
Lets say I move in a month then, how should I start the job hunting?

Here in Europe there are plenty of job agencies helping you out, however in Dubai I am not sure if there are any. I don't think going from door to door you can find a job :-(

Having experience in Telecoms for 6 years already, I don't see so many opportunity in the technical field.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

nikoslive said:


> Is it worth it to move to Dubai in order to search for a job instead of applying online?
> Lets say I move in a month then, how should I start the job hunting?
> 
> Here in Europe there are plenty of job agencies helping you out, however in Dubai I am not sure if there are any. I don't think going from door to door you can find a job :-(
> ...


What type of experince do you have in Telecoms? 

I'd have to say it is pretty hard getting a job by applying online and although there are plenty of staffing agencies in UAE but they are mostly for people who are in UAE or the Middle East.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Telecom is a wide field. What do you actually have experience doing? 

Du or etisilat might be first place to start...


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

mukallawi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 1) yes its possible, u get 30 days visa for free, then if u would like to renew for another month it will cost u around 150$, or u can simply exit to Oman and enter again with new 30 days.
> 2)Only 3 Asians Country citizens can enter as ease as US Citizens, (Malysia, Singapore & Hongkong). rest asianz countries need to get visa in Advance...
> ...


So can south asian citizens just visit UAE to secure a job like US citizens can? 

Also, is there a difference between visa visa and tourist visa?


----------



## mukallawi (Dec 2, 2011)

rahzaa said:


> So can south asian citizens just visit UAE to secure a job like US citizens can?
> 
> Also, is there a difference between visa visa and tourist visa?


Yes dear, any nationality can come on visit and look for job around....

Tourist Visa is the same as Visit Visa.....do u mean residence visa?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Certain countries have to apply for a visa prior to arrival. Certain countries only get 30 days and are not able to extend, even having to leave for 30 days before they are allowed to come back. If you are not having one of the passports that are part of the 32 countries (I believe that is the number), then is VERY important to have networked and made contacts for employment prior to coming and doing interviews. 30 days doesnt leave a good deal of time if you are cold calling.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Certain countries have to apply for a visa prior to arrival. Certain countries only get 30 days and are not able to extend, even having to leave for 30 days before they are allowed to come back. If you are not having one of the passports that are part of the 32 countries (I believe that is the number), then is VERY important to have networked and made contacts for employment prior to coming and doing interviews. 30 days doesnt leave a good deal of time if you are cold calling.


As a south asian what jynxgirl mentioned is correct. However, you can also get a visa up to 90 days at a time. However you will need to pre arrange this, and also be out of the country for at least 30 days before coming back in.


----------



## micro88 (May 3, 2012)

Hi Guys,
Just wondering if any of ye could offer advice.
My boyfriend got offered a position in Dubai so Im thinking of going with him. I was considering just heading over and looking for a job over there. Im a Microbiologist with a Bachelors degree and 2 years experience. Have you heard of many people doing this? Ive come across alot of scam websites in my hunt for a job so Im wondering if itd be easier once Im over there.
Do you have to keep making trips to Ireland to renue your 30 visitors visa or is there an easier way?

Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## nikoslive (Dec 21, 2011)

rahzaa said:


> What type of experince do you have in Telecoms?
> 
> I'd have to say it is pretty hard getting a job by applying online and although there are plenty of staffing agencies in UAE but they are mostly for people who are in UAE or the Middle East.


Thank you for replying.
I actually have aexperience in Service desk and NOC 

At the moment I do have a job, 1 year contract however I want to move to Dubai ASAP first because I adore the lifestyle and secondly I can't stand the European misery anymore ... I am 26 years old and I want to live my life leaving the "debt crisis stuff "behind, everything is changing so fast here making me depressed :focus:


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

nikoslive said:


> Thank you for replying.
> I actually have aexperience in Service desk and NOC
> 
> At the moment I do have a job, 1 year contract however I want to move to Dubai ASAP first because I adore the lifestyle and secondly I can't stand the European misery anymore ... I am 26 years old and I want to live my life leaving the "debt crisis stuff "behind, everything is changing so fast here making me depressed :focus:


I can understand how you feel. I am not into your industry so i can't tell what sort of jobs would be available in UAE but it is all upto you if you want to try your luck.

I am curious though, alot of "westerners" move to UAE for the expats benefits or tax free salary etc. I don't know many that have moved here just for the lifestyle.

What lifestyle features attract you to UAE? Not saying there aren't any but just curious as to your reasons?


----------

